# Gainesville Archery Club 900 Round June 13th



## JC280 (Mar 5, 2009)

All right everyone this is the SECOND of three 900 rounds this year.

Date: June 13th
Location: Gainesville Archery Club Parking area
Time: Practice starts at 11:00 AM  and Scoring starts at 12:00 sharp.
Distances for adult classes: 40, 50 and 60 meters which is 44, 55 and 66 yards.

If it's your first time to G.A.C., you can Mapquest directions to this address. Parking will be across the road at the lake parking lot.

2125 Calvary Church Rd.
Gainesville, GA 30501


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that my arrow way out in the 8 ring? Also can we get a little MORE wind than last year? 

If you are a 3Der and have never shot any of this sissy spotty stuff.... you need to give it a try. Its a blast and there is no "bad yardage" to blame all those misses on!! So it really works on your form.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 6, 2009)

wow..... look at all 'em bubba's... y'all sure can shoot!  You showed 'em how we do it here in the south!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2009)

Man Talk about a Packed 3 weekends At GAC
March 22nd State Qualifier
March 29th Charity 3-D Shoot
April 4th 900 Round

I'm Gonna need a New Puter By The Time I get all the scores Posted


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 7, 2009)

So you will have a social life for a change Bear!!

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Now.........I may not have the social Calendar as you big dogs do. Some of us have to work odd hours and can't be at every shoot. I'd like to be there for all the shoots. But sometimes there are times when there just ain't enough time in the day and enough money to go around. Just one of the many pittfalls of being let go from one company and having to start over from scratch with another one.

Brian go Find someone else to pick on.......


----------



## JC280 (Mar 10, 2009)

*900 Round at Gainesville archery club*

The registration form will be posted tomorrow. Below are the dates for the 900 rounds this year. The August 22nd shoot will be a night shoot but we are currently working on a location.

April 4th
June 13th
August 22nd

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## bowsmith (Mar 10, 2009)

Registration form ahead of schedule!


----------



## JC280 (Mar 17, 2009)

Who is planning on attending? Come on give it a shot!


----------



## JC280 (Mar 31, 2009)

*This Saturday!*

Not really any 3D action in the NGA area this weekend so, come give some target archery a try.


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to shoot a 900 round this year but I'm leaving for Texas in the morning!!!!!
Maybe I can make the one in June!!! I've got to show the Open A guys what I'm all about!!!
Good luck to everyone shooting the 900 round... Anyone debating on shooting the 900 round because of Mitchell?, Don't worry about that, he will be in Texas also.. So, go shoot'em up!!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 1, 2009)

trykon7 said:


> I want to shoot a 900 round this year but I'm leaving for Texas in the morning!!!!!
> Maybe I can make the one in June!!! I've got to show the Open A guys what I'm all about!!!
> Good luck to everyone shooting the 900 round... Anyone debating on shooting the 900 round because of Mitchell?, Don't worry about that, he will be in Texas also.. So, go shoot'em up!!



Man worried about who? LOL Now thats funny!


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 1, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Man worried about who? LOL Now thats funny!



Are you sure that you want the embarassment of Mitchell spankin you like a little school girl... There's gonna be alot of people at the Extraveganza... Not to mention, this is his home turf!!!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok maybe we should get yall some Mitchell Irvin tee shirts with some Pom Poms too!LOL We'll even let yall make a banner for him to run thru before he shoots!


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 1, 2009)

As the sayin goes, " you got to give credit where credit is do!!" We can't help it cause we have one of the best shooters in North Ga.
You never know, we might just have a Mitchell Irvin banner!!! He might even autograph it for you when he takes your money!!!!


----------



## j_hughes113 (Apr 1, 2009)

Gunna I'm just gonna let you in on a little secret. There are quite a few people up this way that are after some blood from you. I'm not saying that you or Blake or whoever else can't shoot with Mitchell. All I'm saying is the "A" game better be brought. By the way, it's gonna take a lot better performance than what we saw at Gainesville the other day.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 1, 2009)

I see the keyboard "pros" are out in full force.  There are those who can talk a big game, those who can shoot a big game, and those who can push a pencil to a big game.

Justin, I'm not sure an "A" game can be brought.  I guess he'll just have to bring his "B" game, since he has shot his way out of his "C" game.

Now, back to the shoot that THIS thread is supposed to be about.  The weather is supposed to be great on Saturday.  The target stands are ready, brand new "Whitetail" targets have been bought, and a target big enough that even Gunna can hit it most of the time is ready to be hung.  Let's get the party started, after all there isn't much else to do in the ATL this weekend!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 1, 2009)

If 589 will be there! Hes my hero!


----------



## young gunna (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah Justin as far as my performance. I was down when I left the known side! And I got all the blood yall thirsty for. Mitch is a good dude and quite the archer but I only ride my own bandwagon. Now lets get it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## long beards (Apr 1, 2009)

*900 Round*

Hey guys do not about young gunna, I have met him in person and it is a known fact that he will have to shoot on the far end with kids. He ain't even tall enough to ride all the rides at Six Flags so therefore he has to shoot with the little ones. We have to be fair to all the archers. Do not worry little big guns you can shoot next to me. You see Big E well he is my half brother and the Dans well he is my cuz so it is 
all good in North Ga. Later dude!      STRICK!!!


P.S. And when it comes to Irvinmeister well it is like Dale Sr. in NASCAR catching him is one thing, passing is something else. If you want to run with the legend that is one thing but when you come out and look like a Richard Petty car crash, upside down and backwards into the outside retaining wall well you have been warned. If you feel froggy jump but the water is cold. Be cool like me and the Big E and just enjoy the show.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck to yall in Texas! Shoot Good fellas!


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 2, 2009)

We need a side bet going since Mitchell has already been declared the winner of the LCA. He's a good guy and a good shot but 99% of yall have already lost because you have no mental game. In your minds you cant beat him so youve already lost. I'm not taking anything away from him but there are other people that can, and have beat him plenty of times. In Georga there is really no dominating figure in all three aspects of the LCA. By the way, if I'm the 1% there will be no end of smack talk to the north Georgia boys.


P.S.
I love you Mitchell.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 2, 2009)

The side pot is present, as it is at all of our 900 round events.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess we are the only ones able to type. Nobody else has anything to chime in about.
 I kind of liked all of the smack talk but it has seemed to dry up.


----------



## MI360 (Apr 2, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> We need a side bet going since Mitchell has already been declared the winner of the LCA. He's a good guy and a good shot but 99% of yall have already lost because you have no mental game. In your minds you cant beat him so youve already lost. I'm not taking anything away from him but there are other people that can, and have beat him plenty of times. In Georga there is really no dominating figure in all three aspects of the LCA. By the way, if I'm the 1% there will be no end of smack talk to the north Georgia boys.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I love you Mitchell.




I love you to Blake.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey gunna, the shirts are in the works. You want us to save you one? Oh and by the way Blake I shoot with Mitchell everyday I know how good a shot he is. But I'm in no way declaring him the winner. I know he can be beat but I also know you, me, or anybody else better be ready to shoot.


----------



## reylamb (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeff Rogers, GRIVly, Jim Pruitte......if anyone of them can hold their own on the 3D will all pose a challenge.....and if the special guest from NC (and no I ain't talking OBT) and his wife take me up on the invite, I can already tell you who my money would be on.....


----------



## young gunna (Apr 3, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Jeff Rogers, GRIVly, Jim Pruitte......if anyone of them can hold their own on the 3D will all pose a challenge.....and if the special guest from NC (and no I ain't talking OBT) and his wife take me up on the invite, I can already tell you who my money would be on.....



Dont say that Jeff! You just might cause a panic!


----------



## reylamb (Apr 3, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Dont say that Jeff! You just might cause a panic!



I have not heard back from the happy newlyweds, or the Hoppy guy either......but I have invited some mediocre shooters to come support us that weekend.....since the newlyweds are on the LCA pro staff, and it is just a few hourse drive to their house.....so maybe.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's time to PUT UP or SHUT UP! Tomorrow 11:00 am practice starts.BE THERE!!!!


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 3, 2009)

If the two show up that I think Jeff is talkin about then I know there will  be a challenger for Mitchell... I know there are guys that can beat Mitchell. He has been beat before.. I just think that too many people are over confident that they are just sticking their foot in their mouth... Hopefully the newly weds will be there... Atleast they will bring some excitement and not just talk... Good luck to those that shoot the 900 round...


----------



## Aknaps21 (Apr 3, 2009)

Be there? ok!


----------



## pdollar (Apr 7, 2009)

Haven't seen any results yet. Did the weather let ya'll get this shoot done ??


----------



## trykon7 (Apr 7, 2009)

It sure did get quite on here.... I think someone finally came to the realization that he is gonna get spanked at the LCA Extraveganza...


----------



## GaBear (Apr 7, 2009)

pdollar said:


> Haven't seen any results yet. Did the weather let ya'll get this shoot done ??



Oh Yeah!!! The Shoot went off with out a hitch unless your name was Bear (I'm Not Gonna Go There). Shoot results are on the Gainesville Archery Club web site. Look under April 900 Round


----------



## pdollar (Apr 7, 2009)

GaBear, can't connect to the club website, tried several times, no luck.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 7, 2009)

www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com

I'm looking at it right now.

JC


----------



## young gunna (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL Trykon U so funny!


----------



## Aknaps21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Gunna: You sure do talk a lot of smack.  But can you back it up?


----------



## young gunna (Apr 9, 2009)

Come to 8pt saturday and see! I would be so nice to spank I mean meet you bud........


----------



## JC280 (Apr 9, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Come to 8pt Saturday and see! I would be so nice to spank I mean meet you bud........





It's funny how you got lost on your way to Gainesville on Saturday. I guess 60 meters can be a little scary when your not used to shooting over 40 yards.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 9, 2009)

Naw man! I run a huntn club and had business to attend to that day. We good I will make a 900 rnd or two this year! Dont worry! But look at my avatar JC


----------



## JC280 (May 19, 2009)

It's that time again! Our next 900 round is June 13th. BE THERE!


----------



## bowsmith (May 30, 2009)

Entry fee is $15.00 for adults, and $10 for young adult and youth.  Children shoot free!

The format will be 15 ends of 6 arrows at a 122cm face, 5 ends at each of the following distances:
o Adults shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o Seniors shoot distances 60, 50 & 40 meters.
o Young Adults shoot distances 50, 40 & 30 meters.
o Youth shoot distances 30, 20 & 10 meters.
o Children shoot a distance 10 meters.
 60 meters = 66 yards
 50 meters = 55 yards
 40 meters = 44 yards
 30 meters = 33 yards
 20 meters = 22 yards
 10 meters = 11 yards

For entry form and more information, click here: http://www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/gainesville900.pdf


----------



## JC280 (Jun 5, 2009)

Who's going to make it out this time round? Any of the talkers going to show up?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm There.....maybe I can get my site set before I come this time!?!?!?!


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 6, 2009)

GaBear said:


> I'm There.....maybe I can get my site set before I come this time!?!?!?!



Make sure ya bring enough arrows too.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 6, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> Make sure ya bring enough arrows too.



I had enough the last Time if I hadn't lost 2 of them trying to site my bow in.


----------



## abhunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't make it. We're setting up saturday for amicalola on sunday. Everyone shoot good.


Bowhunters forever


----------



## GaBear (Jun 8, 2009)

abhunter said:


> Can't make it. We're setting up saturday for amicalola on sunday. Everyone shoot good.
> 
> 
> Bowhunters forever



Good Thats One Less That I Gotta Beat!!!


----------



## MI360 (Jun 12, 2009)

Who all is coming saturday???


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 12, 2009)

You know it!


----------

